# Czemu nie dziala alt?

## mentorsct

Witanko. Mam problem bo nie moge pisac polskich liter. System ladnie wyswietla polskie czcionki, ale problem lezy w tym ze jak wciskam alt+o to nie mam ó itp itd. Moze mi ktos pomoze z tym? Dzieki.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Polonizowałeś system zgodnie z Podręcznikiem Lokalizacji Gentoo?

mentorsct, podawaj więcej szczegółów przy opisie problemu. Czy nie możesz pisać pliterek wszędzie? A może tylko w konsoli? Jakie kroki wykonałeś w celu rozwiązanie problemu? Jeszcze nie dostajemy dotacji z budżetu państwa, a nie stać nas aby z własnej kieszeni wyłożyć na wróżkę.  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Kurt hehe polubilem cie bo masz niezly humor. Nie moge pisac literek polskich np w tym poscie. Z konsola sobie poradzilem i mam polskie literki bez problemu. Korzystalem z tego do polonizaci http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

----------

## Polin

Coś się ostatnio pozmieniało w X-owym sterowniku klawiatury. U mnie objawiało się tym, że alt działał jak Enter, strzałki w ogole nie działały, PgUp działał jak \. Pomogło przestawnienie w KDE modelu klawiatury na "evdev-managed".

----------

## mentorsct

oki przekompiluje KDE do konca i cos tam pomodze. Ale jak ktos ma jakies pomysly to niech pisze.

----------

## kacper

a może to? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-642071-highlight-xorg+alt.html

----------

## Kruk

Na 3 stronie Xake napisał czym to jest spowodowane i jak to rozwiązać

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641870-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-hal-start-50.html

----------

## cichy

Witam

Mam laptop HP nw8240.

Tez ostatnio mialem probelmy zwiazane z evdev i hal-em. Tyle ze u mnie to bylo o wiele bardziej uciazliwe:

- przestal dzialac prawy alt, kursory, kilka klawiszy zmienilo swoja funkcje, itd. Ten problem mozna bylo rozwiazac przez wywolanie polecenia "setxkbmap pl"

- lineakd (do obsluzenia dodatkowych przyciskow w laptopie) wywalal sie przy uruchomieniu

- odlaczenie myszki na USB od laptopa powodowalo zamrozenie X-ow; ekran stawal sie czarny i przestawala reagowac klawiatura: nie mozna bylo nawet przejsc do konsoli mimo ze system jako taki dzialal dalej: np. mozna bylo podlaczyc sie do niego przez ssh lub dzieki acpid zamknac system przyciskiem POWER.

W zasadzie rozwiazania problemu sa podane w watku wskazanym wyzej w linku. Ja z braku checi grzebania sie w plikach konfiguracyjnych zainstalowalem starsza wersje hal-a i po problemie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lsdudi

potwierdzam problem

pomaga albo downgrade xorga albo wyłączenie flagi hal

----------

## mentorsct

witam. ja zainstalowałem "emerge kxkb" potem wchodzi sie centrum sterowania zakładka "Regionalne i dostępność"-->Układ klawiatury i tam po instalacji pojawia sie Opcje Xkb. Zaznacz sie ja. A następnie wybiera jezyk pl z zanaczonymy "Dołącz układ łaciński". Jak widac u mnie to działa.

----------

## realkrzysiek

Uporałem się z problemem usuwając wpisy w "xorg.conf", to znaczy usunąłem wpisy dotyczące myszki i klawiatury...

----------

